# Gutted - no Mazzer Major for the weekend!



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Livid







Bought a Mazzer Major Auto on ebay on Saturday. Tried to contact seller to arrange pick up by courier- took 3 days before seller answered. Finally arranged for pick up today and City Link fail to pick up!!!! Pick up rearranged for tomorrow but no response from seller to acknowledge new pick up. I just want my Mazzer


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

You poor Mazzer-deprived chap! May all your espresso grinding dreams shortly come true!


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

MDS Mazzer Deprivation Syndrome sufferer.


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Got it so bad cant even get the model right. Mazzer Major E not auto.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

So you are the guy that outbid me! Haha


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

xXDaedalusXx said:


> So you are the guy that outbid me! Haha


Sorry Tamper Master - had my heart set on it! Look at all the hassle you've saved yourself. Will probably end up driving down to Barnet to pick it up.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Rob1902 it must be frustrating not getting your Mazzer. We at Coffee Omega fully understand where your coming from !!!!

There is a Mazzer wholesale order we are currently processing for a client if you wish we could try and put one extra in for you at wholesale price, cannot promise anything but surely will try.

Let us know via PM or email: [email protected] mention this conversion.


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for that offer Coffee Omega. Amazing. However the Mazzer is paid for so its just getting it from London to Stockport. My courier so far pants - failed to pick up yesterday. Seller has offered to send via another courier if pick up does not happen again today. So hopefully will have it by middle of next week. Thanks for offer again. Perhaps xXDaedalusXx will be interested.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Rob! Feel a bit guilty for stealing your back up grinder!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Rob, I'm near Barnet so if the seller gives you any grief and you need it rescued from someones premises over the weekend give me a shout via PM


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi fella

No worries - I'll get there eventually. How are getting on with the MC5? Dialled in yet?


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Rob, I'm near Barnet so if the seller gives you any grief and you need it rescued from someones premises over the weekend give me a shout via PM


Glenn

That's why I love this forum. Thank you for that offer- really!







As it happens the seller is now being helpful and is getting the Mazzer to Parcel Force tomorrow. Not my favourite courier but can't be any worse than City Link (failed pick up two days running). Fingers crossed I will have it Tuesday.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

rob1902 said:


> Hi fella
> 
> No worries - I'll get there eventually. How are getting on with the MC5? Dialled in yet?


Yeh, think I've sorted it thanks. Going to crack open some fresh beans tomorrow though so I'll see how I get on with that! Hope you're not without coffee for too much longer!


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

I bought the Mazzer Major E from these guys on Saturday Nov 3rd on ebay. So far the saga goes no contact until Wednesday despite several emails, two failed City Link pick ups Thursday and Friday, told grinder would be sent on Saturday using Parcel Force and tracking number sent. Emailed Sunday to ask for tracking number - no reply to emails. Phone call today (Monday), from me, to confirm that that had taken place. Told by the guy he was not in the office and he would check Grinder had been sent and send me the tracking number in next 15/20 minutes. That was over an hour and a half ago. Getting a bad feeling. May need to take Glenn up on his offer.









http://www.cafitalia.co.uk/default.asp


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

I knew I shouldn't have put the grinder in my signature! Tempting fate.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Nightmare! Their tag line on the website needs fixed. "The pursuit of perfection - Excludes shipping"


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Doesn't sound good. I'll be travelling back from Hayes on Thursday. Don't think that's too far from Barnet? I could probably bring it back to the North West for you (but doubt I'll have time to detour to stockport too). Let me know if it's any use.


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow. Have sent PM to Glen to ask for help but I may take you up on that offer as I could pick up from you in the Wirral. When I get an answer from the seller, assuming I do, about if or not it was posted I'll get back to you. Really appreciate the offer.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

No worries. I know what I'd be like in the same situation!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Lets see what tomorrows phonecall brings...


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry Rob. I'm going to have to withdraw my offer! My meeting's been cancelled. Hope it gets sorted before then anyway.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have just been advised the item has been picked up by Parcelforce and should be delivered by 1200 tomorrow.

Although the number I was given earlier does not match in Parcelforce's systems lets see what happens int he next 24 hours.

I have been advised that the parcel is insured for up to £500 and that the delivery cost was in the region of £40 (about right for an overnight delivery for the weight of the grinder)

Hope this one turns up...


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Amazing - two phone calls from Glenn and the parcel is on its way. Anyone remember Edward Woodward in The Equalizer - we have our very own! Confirmed online - tracking number now registers with Parcel Force. Should have Mazzer Major tomorrow all being well. Thanks especially to Glenn but also to all others that offered either support or help. Much appreciated.







Promise to post pictures when I get it up and running.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Good work!


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Any news?!


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mazzer Major E now next to the Bezzera and the guy now phones me to see if it arrived safely. So just what did Glenn say to him? Being fair to the guy I suppose blame for all the delay and worry is also due to City Link failing to pick up for me twice. Anyway the Mazzer seems fully working although I've only started to play. Grind quality great but much more static than I got with the MC5. Is that normal? Just waiting for the promised new grounds tray to be forwarded and the hopper lid which he forgot to pack and we will be complete! Well OK I may buy new burrs.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Good news!


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks skenno







ha ha know what you mean about fine layer of coffee grinds. This thing grinds so fast I've gone through 500g just messing with timings and grind setting - still not right and its all over the place.


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

As promised I've posted pics - in the Show Off Your Set Up section.


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Well I now know why I was waiting. Checked the ebay sellers feedback to find he had sold the Mazzer Major E I thought I was bidding on to winchestercoffeeroasters the week before my auction! He used the some of the same photos and exactly the same description. In one of the photos you can clearly see the serial number so I know mine is not the one in the photos. Mine is in better external condition, I paid less than the other buyer and unlike him I have received the grinds tray. However mine is an earlier serial number 1001277, as opposed to 1114422. Thats a big difference of 113,145. So here's the thing the auction claimed the grinder was approx 12-18 months old and I pitched my bid accordingly. The grinder I have is presumably quite a bit older.

So what would you guys do in my situation? The seller incidentally is boyno7.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

You might be able to claim some compensation if it was advertised inaccurately. Maybe contact Mazzer to confirm what the serial number means in terms of the manufacture date then contact ebay?


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

lookseehear said:


> You might be able to claim some compensation if it was advertised inaccurately. Maybe contact Mazzer to confirm what the serial number means in terms of the manufacture date then contact ebay?


Great idea - I have sent an email to Mazzer to ask for the date manufacture of the grinder.


----------

